# harto jodido nos tiene



## Churri85

Hola estoy traduciendo al italiano esta "oración":

Dios en su infinita bondad
sabe lo que nos conviene
harto jodido nos tiene
hágase su voluntad.

Mi problema es traducir la expresión 'harto jodido nos tiene' de manera que se mantenga la rima con 'conviene'.

Creo que jodido, en este contexto, aparte de la connotación vulgar, también tiene un matiz de significado de 'engañar'.

Tengo ya dos opciones:

1. sa cosa ci deve toccare
   ci ha voluto bellamente fregare...

2. sa cosa ci dev'essere riservato
    ci ha bellamente fregato.

Qué os parece? Tenéis alguna sugerencia más?

Gracias de antemano,

Stefania.


----------



## DORAM

Mi problema es traducir la expresión 'harto jodido nos tiene' de manera que se mantenga la rima con 'conviene'.

Creo que jodido, en este contexto, aparte de la connotación vulgar, también tiene un matiz de significado de 'engañar'.

Churri:

Yo creo que jodido significa más bien fastidiado, molestado, en malas condiciones "los jodidos" son las personas más pobres, que pasen mucho trabajo para ganarse la vida y sobrevivir. (Ve el RAE). La estrofa es como un reproche vedado a Dios.


----------



## cnith

joder, si, a veces, es vulgar.  Pero en este caso quiere decir desafortunados.  Estamos jodidos... vulgarmente en ingles es we are f-ed.

Es español se refriere a malas condiciones, como dijo Doram.

Estar harto de algo quiere decir que estan super cansados de lo que pasa.  Osea, no lo aguantan mas.

Entonces podemos decir "estamos hartos y estamos jodidos" para tener mas sentido.  (Pero se arruina el poema)

En buscar algun termino en Italiano encontre _sbagliato_, (I am screwed...or messed up...es mas o menos jodido...)

Harto salio como _stufo_ ( be fed up...ya no quiere mas de lo que sea)

Te ayuda?  El Italiano mio no es tan bueno...


----------



## Neuromante

Jodidos siempre es vulgar, por muy habitual que sea.

No entiendo todos esos significados que le otorgan: Se traduce como "Fottuti" sin más complicaciones.
El verso se traduce "assai fottuti ci tiene" Creo que el verbo se conjuga igual que en español

¿Por qué no:
Sa cosa ci tocca
Assai fottuti ci possa?

Incluso "tossa" pero creo que trasquilar se va un poco del sentido


----------



## Churri85

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

Todavía no me he decidido. Seguiré buscando y ya os diré.

Un saludo,

Stef.


----------



## DORAM

Jodidos siempre es vulgar, por muy habitual que sea.

*No entiendo todos esos significados que le otorgan*: Se traduce como "Fottuti" sin más complicaciones.

Estimado Neuromante:

Con todo el respeto que te mereces, es vulgar en el sentido de que no es de uso culto. Sin embargo, me parece que Cnith (y él lo podrá aclarar mejor que yo) lo que quería decir es que no aplicaba aquí la primera acepción de "*joder*" registrada en la RAE, que es, y cito, "*practicar el **coito*". 

Ahora yo no sé italiano, pero decidí participar para señalarle a Curri que estar "*jodido*" no es lo mismo que estar "*engañado*". En el contexto de texto que ella presenta, tengo razones bien fundamentadas para pensar que "*harto jodido*" alude a la segunda acepción registrada en el diccionario Clave y que copio aquí abajo. Y, sí, se clasifica como vulgar por ser una palabra malsonante, tan malsonante como sería _*screwed up *_o_ *fucked up*_, sus equivalentes en  inglés:

*[jodido, da 
**adj. 
1 *_vulg.malson. _Difícil o complicado 
*2 *_vulg.malson. _Enfermo, achacoso o muy cansado


----------



## Neuromante

A ver:
Me corriges el que yo diga que es vulgar pero tú mismo dices que es vulgar.

Es vulgar siempre y las palabras vulgares vienen en los diccionarios Vete a decir en una reunión social esa palabra en *cualquiera* de sus acepciones y mira la cara que ponen todos los que te rodean. Es que las palabras vulgares también pueden tener acepciones o corresponder a otras palabras que no sean vulgares


Por otra parte, insisto en que la traducción al italiano es literal: Harto jodidos se traduce exactamente como assai fottuti Y dudo que algún italiano no vea la vulgaridad de la expresión en su idioma. Es que en este contexto no cabe otra posibilidad, sería como pretender traducir "cuatro" como "cinque" 



Por cierto, te pediría que miraras las normas:
En este foro no está permitido el uso del inglés, ni para los ejemplos. Para mi, por ejemplo, esos ejemplos en inglés que pones no me son más útiles que si los pusieras en rongo-rongo o cuneiforme B


Edito:
Te equivocas, no es esa acepción. Sería como decir que Dios nos tiene enfermos, achacosos y no es ese el significado


----------



## argentinodebsas

Con respecto a la palabra harto, la acepción utilizada en este caso es la tercera que da la RAE en su diccionario. Es usada como sinónimo de bastante, no con el sentido de "estar harto".


----------



## Neuromante

argentinodebsas said:


> Con respecto a la palabra harto, la acepción utilizada en este caso es la tercera que da la RAE en su diccionario. Es usada como sinónimo de bastante, no con el sentido de "estar harto".



Que se traduce como "asai" , como ya he puesto arriba


----------



## gatogab

Jamás visto la palabra joder para dirigirse a DIOS en una oración.
Sono curioso di sapere da dov'è uscita.
Mi debo aggiornare.


----------



## Churri85

Eureka signori!

Dio nella Sua infinita bontà
sa bene che ci conviene
ne abbiamo le scatole piene
sia fatta la Sua volontà.

Amén.


----------



## Larroja

Cara Churri, 
complimenti! La tua traduzione, per quel che può valere la mia opinione, brilla per felicità. Tui suggerisco un'unica variante, nemmeno certa che sia preferibile, e solo perché mantiene quella certa volgarità di "jodidos", seppure con una sillaba in meno: "ne abbiamo le palle piene"!
Saludos!


----------



## Churri85

Grazie Larroja!

E' stato il mio prof di spagnolo ad illuminarmi, il merito e tutto suo.

Anch'io metterei 'palle', ma il mio protagonista e troppo ben educato per usare quell'espressione.

Ciao!


----------

